# My Kuntaw Yellow belt test.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 27, 2012)

So a month ago I said that I was a white belt again and people thought I was speaking figuratively not literally. Well as of tonight it's official I am now a yellow belt! It was a 1 hour private test which meant I couldn't hide my mistakes from anyone because all eyes are on me. I feel I did okay. Could've been better but my knee had been jacked for last few months. Looking forward to continuing my education. Thank you GM Marc for all your time and instruction.

View attachment $DSC03061.jpgView attachment $DSC03064.jpgView attachment $DSC03065.jpgView attachment $DSC03068.jpgView attachment $DSC03069.jpg


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2012)

Excellent! What have you learned?


----------



## kitkatninja (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool, congrats 

How's Kuntaw different from other striking MA's (eg. Karate, TSD, TKD, etc)?


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats on your promotion!


----------



## rainesr (Aug 28, 2012)

I take Kunetau,

What lineage are you from, the big ones in N. America are Willem Reeders (Liu Seong) and Willem De Thouars. I'm sure there are more but I am not familiar with them.


~Rob


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 28, 2012)

Lanada Kuntaw


----------



## rainesr (Aug 28, 2012)

Datu Tim Hartman said:


> Lanada Kuntaw



Not what I take, I didn't notice the "w" at the end, I thought it was a "u".

~Rob


----------

